# windmill



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

hope this works. this is a pic of my windmill i am building.

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums...0_3590.jpg










(There ya' go General, SteveC mod.)[/i]


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to copy and paste but yeah, it's looking great!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice start. I don't mind copying and pasting if you put up more photos as you progress 

Dave V


----------



## Pagardener (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks great!!!! Hope you post more pictures as you progress.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thankyou for the comments. I am new to adding pics here so if there is a better way please feel free to let me know, was hoping you could click on the link and it would work..Oh well I will get some more photos soon.....Travis


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not aware of where you live, but out here in the desert I also use a pin nailer to add to the holding power. It can also speed up construction time by eliminating most of the clamps and the cure time between moving the clamps. 
I got a cheapie from Harbor freight, less than $40 bucks, including pins. Runs fine on the small air compressor that I keep around for filling tires and small jobs. 
On my wooden engine house roof the only boards that have come off relied on glue alone, (to thin to pin) it's been outdoors for 4 years. 

Your tower is looking good and of course we still want more pics! 

John


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like your reference was to a thumbnail...

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg, 
Must be your browser, I got a full picture when I looked. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I copied the url out of his blank post above... did a "quote" then switched to HTML to see what was really in that "blank" post. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gee, copy and paste seems easier and had better results. 
I was poking a little fun... 

John


----------

